# shutdown problem

## keikoz

Hi  :Smile: 

I'm experiencing some strange problems. I installed gentoo twice, first time to try it (on /dev/hdb6), the second time a little bit more seriously (on /dev/hda1).

But after the second installation, some shutdown problems started on both systems.

On the hdb6 one, when i shutdown I have a last message "Power Down", the harddisks comes down, but the system still is on. It doesnt halt. The strange thing is that it only happens when gnome is launched. If i halt the PC from the xdm-gui, i have no problem to stop it.

On the hda1 one, it happens something a little bit different. WHen running, i launch init 0 (no X for the moment on it), or shutdown -h, and the system shows me a message that I've never seen:

shutdown hda

shutdown hdb

... and it halts (apparently normally). I never seen that, is it normal? I think not ... but i dont know. I've seen that a lot of people experienced similar problems in the forum, but no really solutions ...

Do anybody could help me to understand all that strange behaviour ?

More info on the system:

- Asus P5GDC deluxe, with Intel 640 (Pentium 4, with HT)

- on hdb6, i use gentoo-sources-2.6.15-r1, and on the other (hda1, where "shutdown hda" appears"), i'm using gentoo-sources-2.6.15-r5 

- ACPI is activated in the kernel

Thx very much for help ...

Keikoz

----------

## mijenix

Hi

I think u need to enable APM or ACPI in the Kernel. Then shutdown should power-off your System.

--Mathias

----------

## keikoz

ACPI is enabled

```
#

# Power management options (ACPI, APM)

#

CONFIG_PM=y

CONFIG_PM_LEGACY=y

# CONFIG_PM_DEBUG is not set

#

# ACPI (Advanced Configuration and Power Interface) Support

#

CONFIG_ACPI=y

# CONFIG_ACPI_AC is not set

# CONFIG_ACPI_BATTERY is not set

CONFIG_ACPI_BUTTON=y

CONFIG_ACPI_VIDEO=y

# CONFIG_ACPI_HOTKEY is not set

CONFIG_ACPI_FAN=y

CONFIG_ACPI_PROCESSOR=y

CONFIG_ACPI_THERMAL=y

# CONFIG_ACPI_ASUS is not set

# CONFIG_ACPI_IBM is not set

# CONFIG_ACPI_TOSHIBA is not set

CONFIG_ACPI_BLACKLIST_YEAR=0

# CONFIG_ACPI_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_ACPI_EC=y

CONFIG_ACPI_POWER=y

CONFIG_ACPI_SYSTEM=y

# CONFIG_X86_PM_TIMER is not set

# CONFIG_ACPI_CONTAINER is not set

#

# APM (Advanced Power Management) BIOS Support

#

# CONFIG_APM is not set 
```

The strange think is that it worked initially !!! It just started dont working after I installed the second system on hda1 ...[/code]

----------

## keikoz

I try reexplaining my problem, since it appears more "clearly"  now ...

The problem: when i shutdown the PC, i have the following lines:

```
shutdown hda

shutdown hdb

Power Down.

acpi_power_off called
```

And then it hangs ... nothing more happens, but it doesnt shutdown.

After some tests, it resulted that it is probably a gnome related problem. When I start the PC whitout entering X, I can properly shutdown whitout problems from the console. But when i go into Gnome, it is impossible to shutdown properly. 

The strangest think is that I tried to close X (with /etc/init.d/xdm stop) and shutdown from the console, but it doesnt work:  it hangs on shutdown ...

That's really strange, and i really can't figure out where is teh problem.

ACPI isn't (i think) the problem: it is activated in the kernel and i had never problems before now using it...

I have the same issue with gentoo-sources-2.6.15-r1 and r5; next step is trying vanilla-sources  :Sad:  ...

Some help would be _really_ appreciated ...

Keikoz

----------

## smerf

Maybe it is problem with graphics? Are you using driver that provides a kernel module? try unloading it before reboot... just a guess. I don't know how installing second gentoo could result into this. For me it is just strange coincidence.

----------

## keikoz

Thx for replying  :Smile: 

I just tried to rmmod the nvidia module after having stopped xdm, and the module was successfully unloaded, but the system still hangs on shutdown  :Sad:  ...

I don't know, but something else happens which is maybee related: sometimes (after long activity), i can't stop X; when i /etc/init.d/stop xdm, i just have a black screen, and i can't do anything more (neither go on other consoles to kill the process... everything seems died ...)

Any idea ?

keikoz

----------

## smerf

So, it looks like graphics card configuraction problem. What model do you have? What's your nvidia-driver configuration? Have you tried to change BIOS settings? Still guessing.

----------

## keikoz

Well i'm using a Winfast graphic card, with NVidia Geforce 6600 TD chip (is a PCI-Express card)... I'm using the driver of Nvidia, but the same problem appears with the generic Xorg driver (nv). I didnt tried to change BIOS settings, since I dont know which i could change, and I never had problems with other distributions.

The card:

```
localhost log # cat /proc/driver/nvidia/cards/0

Model:           GeForce 6600

IRQ:             16

Video BIOS:      05.43.02.64.68

Card Type:       PCI-E
```

The driver version:

```
localhost log # cat /proc/driver/nvidia/version

NVRM version: NVIDIA Linux x86 NVIDIA Kernel Module  1.0-8178  Wed Dec 14 16:22:51 PST 2005

GCC version:  version gcc 3.4.5 (Gentoo 3.4.5, ssp-3.4.5-1.0, pie-8.7.9)
```

The Xorg logs seems normal excepted some warnings:

```
(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Fri Feb 17 17:50:39 2006

(==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"

(==) ServerLayout "X.org Configured"

(**) |-->Screen "Screen0" (0)

(**) |   |-->Monitor "DELL M770"

(**) |   |-->Device "NVIDIA Corporation NV43 [GeForce 6600]"

(**) |-->Input Device "Mouse0"

(**) |-->Input Device "Keyboard0"

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/CID/" does not exist.

        Entry deleted from font path.

(**) FontPath set to "/usr/share/fonts/misc/,/usr/share/fonts/TTF/,/usr/share/fonts/Type1/,/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/,/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/"

(**) RgbPath set to "/usr/lib/X11/rgb"

(**) ModulePath set to "/usr/lib/modules"

(WW) Open APM failed (/dev/apm_bios) (No such file or directory)

(II) Module ABI versions:

        X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.2

        X.Org Video Driver: 0.7

        X.Org XInput driver : 0.4

        X.Org Server Extension : 0.2

        X.Org Font Renderer : 0.4

(II) Loader running on linux

(II) LoadModule: "bitmap"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/fonts/libbitmap.a

(II) Module bitmap: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

        Module class: X.Org Font Renderer

        ABI class: X.Org Font Renderer, version 0.4

(II) Loading font Bitmap

(II) LoadModule: "pcidata"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/libpcidata.a

(II) Module pcidata: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

        ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.7

(++) using VT number 7

(II) PCI: PCI scan (all values are in hex)

(II) PCI: 00:00:0: chip 8086,2580 card 8086,2580 rev 04 class 06,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:01:0: chip 8086,2581 card 0000,0000 rev 04 class 06,04,00 hdr 01

(II) PCI: 00:1b:0: chip 8086,2668 card 1043,813d rev 03 class 04,03,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1c:0: chip 8086,2660 card 0000,0000 rev 03 class 06,04,00 hdr 81

(II) PCI: 00:1c:1: chip 8086,2662 card 0000,0000 rev 03 class 06,04,00 hdr 81

(II) PCI: 00:1d:0: chip 8086,2658 card 1043,80a6 rev 03 class 0c,03,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:1d:1: chip 8086,2659 card 1043,80a6 rev 03 class 0c,03,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1d:2: chip 8086,265a card 1043,80a6 rev 03 class 0c,03,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1d:3: chip 8086,265b card 1043,80a6 rev 03 class 0c,03,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1d:7: chip 8086,265c card 1043,80a6 rev 03 class 0c,03,20 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1e:0: chip 8086,244e card 0000,0000 rev d3 class 06,04,01 hdr 01

(II) PCI: 00:1f:0: chip 8086,2640 card 0000,0000 rev 03 class 06,01,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:1f:1: chip 8086,266f card 1043,80a6 rev 03 class 01,01,8a hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1f:2: chip 8086,2652 card 1043,2601 rev 03 class 01,01,8f hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1f:3: chip 8086,266a card 1043,80a6 rev 03 class 0c,05,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 01:04:0: chip 1283,8212 card 1043,813a rev 13 class 01,80,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 02:00:0: chip 11ab,4362 card 1043,8142 rev 15 class 02,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 04:00:0: chip 10de,0141 card 107d,200d rev a2 class 03,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: End of PCI scan

(II) Host-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 0: bridge is at (0:0:0), (0,0,4), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus 0 I/O range:

        [0] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) Bus 0 non-prefetchable memory range:

        [0] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

(II) Bus 0 prefetchable memory range:

        [0] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 4: bridge is at (0:1:0), (0,4,4), BCTRL: 0x000a (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus 4 I/O range:

        [0] -1  0       0x0000e000 - 0x0000efff (0x1000) IX[B]

(II) Bus 4 non-prefetchable memory range:

        [0] -1  0       0xcaf00000 - 0xcfffffff (0x5100000) MX[B]

(II) Bus 4 prefetchable memory range:

        [0] -1  0       0xd0000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x10000000) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 3: bridge is at (0:28:0), (0,3,3), BCTRL: 0x0006 (VGA_EN is cleared)

(II) Bus 3 I/O range:

        [0] -1  0       0x0000d000 - 0x0000d0ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [1] -1  0       0x0000d400 - 0x0000d4ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [2] -1  0       0x0000d800 - 0x0000d8ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [3] -1  0       0x0000dc00 - 0x0000dcff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 2: bridge is at (0:28:1), (0,2,2), BCTRL: 0x0006 (VGA_EN is cleared)

(II) Bus 2 I/O range:

        [0] -1  0       0x0000c000 - 0x0000c0ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [1] -1  0       0x0000c400 - 0x0000c4ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [2] -1  0       0x0000c800 - 0x0000c8ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [3] -1  0       0x0000cc00 - 0x0000ccff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) Bus 2 non-prefetchable memory range:

        [0] -1  0       0xcae00000 - 0xcaefffff (0x100000) MX[B]

(II) Subtractive PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 1: bridge is at (0:30:0), (0,1,1), BCTRL: 0x0006 (VGA_EN is cleared)

(II) Bus 1 I/O range:

        [0] -1  0       0x0000a000 - 0x0000a0ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [1] -1  0       0x0000a400 - 0x0000a4ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [2] -1  0       0x0000a800 - 0x0000a8ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [3] -1  0       0x0000ac00 - 0x0000acff (0x100) IX[B]

        [4] -1  0       0x0000b000 - 0x0000b0ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [5] -1  0       0x0000b400 - 0x0000b4ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [6] -1  0       0x0000b800 - 0x0000b8ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [7] -1  0       0x0000bc00 - 0x0000bcff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) Bus 1 non-prefetchable memory range:

        [0] -1  0       0xcad00000 - 0xcadfffff (0x100000) MX[B]

(II) Bus 1 prefetchable memory range:

        [0] -1  0       0x30000000 - 0x300fffff (0x100000) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-ISA bridge:

(II) Bus -1: bridge is at (0:31:0), (0,-1,-1), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(--) PCI:*(4:0:0) nVidia Corporation unknown chipset (0x0141) rev 162, Mem @ 0xcc000000/26, 0xd0000000/28, 0xcb000000/24, BIOS @ 0xcafe0000/17

(II) Addressable bus resource ranges are

        [0] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

        [1] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) OS-reported resource ranges:

        [0] -1  0       0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

        [1] -1  0       0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

        [2] -1  0       0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

        [3] -1  0       0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

        [4] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

        [5] -1  0       0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

        [6] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) Active PCI resource ranges:

        [0] -1  0       0xcaefc000 - 0xcaefffff (0x4000) MX[B]

        [1] -1  0       0xcacffc00 - 0xcacfffff (0x400) MX[B]

        [2] -1  0       0xcacff800 - 0xcacffbff (0x400) MX[B]

        [3] -1  0       0xcacf4000 - 0xcacf7fff (0x4000) MX[B]

        [4] -1  0       0xcafe0000 - 0xcaffffff (0x20000) MX[B](B)

        [5] -1  0       0xcb000000 - 0xcbffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

        [6] -1  0       0xd0000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x10000000) MX[B](B)

        [7] -1  0       0xcc000000 - 0xcfffffff (0x4000000) MX[B](B)

        [8] -1  0       0x0000c800 - 0x0000c8ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [9] -1  0       0x0000a400 - 0x0000a40f (0x10) IX[B]

        [10] -1 0       0x0000a800 - 0x0000a803 (0x4) IX[B]

        [11] -1 0       0x0000b000 - 0x0000b007 (0x8) IX[B]

        [12] -1 0       0x0000b400 - 0x0000b403 (0x4) IX[B]

        [13] -1 0       0x0000b800 - 0x0000b807 (0x8) IX[B]

        [14] -1 0       0x00000400 - 0x0000041f (0x20) IX[B]

        [15] -1 0       0x00008400 - 0x0000840f (0x10) IX[B]

        [16] -1 0       0x00008800 - 0x00008803 (0x4) IX[B]

        [17] -1 0       0x00009000 - 0x00009007 (0x8) IX[B]

        [18] -1 0       0x00009400 - 0x00009403 (0x4) IX[B]

        [19] -1 0       0x00009800 - 0x00009807 (0x8) IX[B]

        [20] -1 0       0x0000ffa0 - 0x0000ffaf (0x10) IX[B]

        [21] -1 0       0x00008000 - 0x0000801f (0x20) IX[B]

        [22] -1 0       0x00007800 - 0x0000781f (0x20) IX[B]

        [23] -1 0       0x00007400 - 0x0000741f (0x20) IX[B]

        [24] -1 0       0x00007000 - 0x0000701f (0x20) IX[B]

(II) Active PCI resource ranges after removing overlaps:

        [0] -1  0       0xcaefc000 - 0xcaefffff (0x4000) MX[B]

        [1] -1  0       0xcacffc00 - 0xcacfffff (0x400) MX[B]

        [2] -1  0       0xcacff800 - 0xcacffbff (0x400) MX[B]

        [3] -1  0       0xcacf4000 - 0xcacf7fff (0x4000) MX[B]

        [4] -1  0       0xcafe0000 - 0xcaffffff (0x20000) MX[B](B)

        [5] -1  0       0xcb000000 - 0xcbffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

        [6] -1  0       0xd0000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x10000000) MX[B](B)

        [7] -1  0       0xcc000000 - 0xcfffffff (0x4000000) MX[B](B)

        [8] -1  0       0x0000c800 - 0x0000c8ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [9] -1  0       0x0000a400 - 0x0000a40f (0x10) IX[B]

        [10] -1 0       0x0000a800 - 0x0000a803 (0x4) IX[B]

        [11] -1 0       0x0000b000 - 0x0000b007 (0x8) IX[B]

        [12] -1 0       0x0000b400 - 0x0000b403 (0x4) IX[B]

        [13] -1 0       0x0000b800 - 0x0000b807 (0x8) IX[B]

        [14] -1 0       0x00000400 - 0x0000041f (0x20) IX[B]

        [15] -1 0       0x00008400 - 0x0000840f (0x10) IX[B]

        [16] -1 0       0x00008800 - 0x00008803 (0x4) IX[B]

        [17] -1 0       0x00009000 - 0x00009007 (0x8) IX[B]

        [18] -1 0       0x00009400 - 0x00009403 (0x4) IX[B]

        [19] -1 0       0x00009800 - 0x00009807 (0x8) IX[B]

        [20] -1 0       0x0000ffa0 - 0x0000ffaf (0x10) IX[B]

        [21] -1 0       0x00008000 - 0x0000801f (0x20) IX[B]

        [22] -1 0       0x00007800 - 0x0000781f (0x20) IX[B]

        [23] -1 0       0x00007400 - 0x0000741f (0x20) IX[B]

        [24] -1 0       0x00007000 - 0x0000701f (0x20) IX[B]

(II) OS-reported resource ranges after removing overlaps with PCI:

        [0] -1  0       0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

        [1] -1  0       0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

        [2] -1  0       0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

        [3] -1  0       0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

        [4] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

        [5] -1  0       0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

        [6] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) All system resource ranges:

        [0] -1  0       0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

        [1] -1  0       0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

        [2] -1  0       0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

        [3] -1  0       0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

        [4] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

        [5] -1  0       0xcaefc000 - 0xcaefffff (0x4000) MX[B]

        [6] -1  0       0xcacffc00 - 0xcacfffff (0x400) MX[B]

        [7] -1  0       0xcacff800 - 0xcacffbff (0x400) MX[B]

        [8] -1  0       0xcacf4000 - 0xcacf7fff (0x4000) MX[B]

        [9] -1  0       0xcafe0000 - 0xcaffffff (0x20000) MX[B](B)

        [10] -1 0       0xcb000000 - 0xcbffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

        [11] -1 0       0xd0000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x10000000) MX[B](B)

        [12] -1 0       0xcc000000 - 0xcfffffff (0x4000000) MX[B](B)

        [13] -1 0       0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

        [14] -1 0       0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [15] -1 0       0x0000c800 - 0x0000c8ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [16] -1 0       0x0000a400 - 0x0000a40f (0x10) IX[B]

        [17] -1 0       0x0000a800 - 0x0000a803 (0x4) IX[B]

        [18] -1 0       0x0000b000 - 0x0000b007 (0x8) IX[B]

        [19] -1 0       0x0000b400 - 0x0000b403 (0x4) IX[B]

        [20] -1 0       0x0000b800 - 0x0000b807 (0x8) IX[B]

        [21] -1 0       0x00000400 - 0x0000041f (0x20) IX[B]

        [22] -1 0       0x00008400 - 0x0000840f (0x10) IX[B]

        [23] -1 0       0x00008800 - 0x00008803 (0x4) IX[B]

        [24] -1 0       0x00009000 - 0x00009007 (0x8) IX[B]

        [25] -1 0       0x00009400 - 0x00009403 (0x4) IX[B]

        [26] -1 0       0x00009800 - 0x00009807 (0x8) IX[B]

        [27] -1 0       0x0000ffa0 - 0x0000ffaf (0x10) IX[B]

        [28] -1 0       0x00008000 - 0x0000801f (0x20) IX[B]

        [29] -1 0       0x00007800 - 0x0000781f (0x20) IX[B]

        [30] -1 0       0x00007400 - 0x0000741f (0x20) IX[B]

        [31] -1 0       0x00007000 - 0x0000701f (0x20) IX[B]

(II) LoadModule: "extmod"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/extensions/libextmod.a

(II) Module extmod: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

        Module class: X.Org Server Extension

        ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading extension SHAPE

(II) Loading extension MIT-SUNDRY-NONSTANDARD

(II) Loading extension BIG-REQUESTS

(II) Loading extension SYNC

(II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER

(II) Loading extension XC-MISC

(II) Loading extension XFree86-VidModeExtension

(II) Loading extension XFree86-Misc

(II) Loading extension XFree86-DGA

(II) Loading extension DPMS

(II) Loading extension TOG-CUP

(II) Loading extension Extended-Visual-Information

(II) Loading extension XVideo

(II) Loading extension XVideo-MotionCompensation

(II) Loading extension X-Resource

(II) LoadModule: "glx"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/extensions/libglx.so

(II) Module glx: vendor="NVIDIA Corporation"

        compiled for 4.0.2, module version = 1.0.8178

        Module class: XFree86 Server Extension

        ABI class: XFree86 Server Extension, version 0.1

(II) Loading extension GLX

(II) LoadModule: "dbe"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/extensions/libdbe.a

(II) Module dbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

        Module class: X.Org Server Extension

        ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading extension DOUBLE-BUFFER

(II) LoadModule: "record"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/extensions/librecord.a

(II) Module record: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.13.0

        Module class: X.Org Server Extension

        ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading extension RECORD

(II) LoadModule: "xtrap"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/extensions/libxtrap.a

(II) Module xtrap: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

        Module class: X.Org Server Extension

        ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading extension DEC-XTRAP

(II) LoadModule: "type1"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/fonts/libtype1.a

(II) Module type1: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.2

        Module class: X.Org Font Renderer

        ABI class: X.Org Font Renderer, version 0.4

(II) Loading font Type1

(II) Loading font CID

(II) LoadModule: "freetype"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/fonts/libfreetype.so

(II) Module freetype: vendor="X.Org Foundation & the After X-TT Project"

        compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 2.1.0

        Module class: X.Org Font Renderer

        ABI class: X.Org Font Renderer, version 0.4

(II) Loading font FreeType

(II) LoadModule: "nvidia"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/drivers/nvidia_drv.o

(II) Module nvidia: vendor="NVIDIA Corporation"

        compiled for 4.0.2, module version = 1.0.8178

        Module class: XFree86 Video Driver

(II) LoadModule: "mouse"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/input/mouse_drv.o

(II) Module mouse: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

        Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

        ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 0.4

(II) LoadModule: "kbd"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/input/kbd_drv.o

(II) Module kbd: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

        Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

        ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 0.4

(II) NVIDIA X Driver  1.0-8178  Wed Dec 14 16:25:22 PST 2005

(II) NVIDIA Unified Driver for all Supported NVIDIA GPUs

(II) Primary Device is: PCI 04:00:0

(--) Chipset NVIDIA GPU found

(II) resource ranges after xf86ClaimFixedResources() call:

        [0] -1  0       0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

        [1] -1  0       0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

        [2] -1  0       0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

        [3] -1  0       0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

        [4] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

        [5] -1  0       0xcaefc000 - 0xcaefffff (0x4000) MX[B]

        [6] -1  0       0xcacffc00 - 0xcacfffff (0x400) MX[B]

        [7] -1  0       0xcacff800 - 0xcacffbff (0x400) MX[B]

        [8] -1  0       0xcacf4000 - 0xcacf7fff (0x4000) MX[B]

        [9] -1  0       0xcafe0000 - 0xcaffffff (0x20000) MX[B](B)

        [10] -1 0       0xcb000000 - 0xcbffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

        [11] -1 0       0xd0000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x10000000) MX[B](B)

        [12] -1 0       0xcc000000 - 0xcfffffff (0x4000000) MX[B](B)

        [13] -1 0       0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

        [14] -1 0       0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [15] -1 0       0x0000c800 - 0x0000c8ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [16] -1 0       0x0000a400 - 0x0000a40f (0x10) IX[B]

        [17] -1 0       0x0000a800 - 0x0000a803 (0x4) IX[B]

        [18] -1 0       0x0000b000 - 0x0000b007 (0x8) IX[B]

        [19] -1 0       0x0000b400 - 0x0000b403 (0x4) IX[B]

        [20] -1 0       0x0000b800 - 0x0000b807 (0x8) IX[B]

        [21] -1 0       0x00000400 - 0x0000041f (0x20) IX[B]

        [22] -1 0       0x00008400 - 0x0000840f (0x10) IX[B]

        [23] -1 0       0x00008800 - 0x00008803 (0x4) IX[B]

        [24] -1 0       0x00009000 - 0x00009007 (0x8) IX[B]

        [25] -1 0       0x00009400 - 0x00009403 (0x4) IX[B]

        [26] -1 0       0x00009800 - 0x00009807 (0x8) IX[B]

        [27] -1 0       0x0000ffa0 - 0x0000ffaf (0x10) IX[B]

        [28] -1 0       0x00008000 - 0x0000801f (0x20) IX[B]

        [29] -1 0       0x00007800 - 0x0000781f (0x20) IX[B]

        [30] -1 0       0x00007400 - 0x0000741f (0x20) IX[B]

        [31] -1 0       0x00007000 - 0x0000701f (0x20) IX[B]

(II) resource ranges after probing:

        [0] -1  0       0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

        [1] -1  0       0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

        [2] -1  0       0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

        [3] -1  0       0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

        [4] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

        [5] -1  0       0xcaefc000 - 0xcaefffff (0x4000) MX[B]

        [6] -1  0       0xcacffc00 - 0xcacfffff (0x400) MX[B]

        [7] -1  0       0xcacff800 - 0xcacffbff (0x400) MX[B]

        [8] -1  0       0xcacf4000 - 0xcacf7fff (0x4000) MX[B]

        [9] -1  0       0xcafe0000 - 0xcaffffff (0x20000) MX[B](B)

        [10] -1 0       0xcb000000 - 0xcbffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

        [11] -1 0       0xd0000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x10000000) MX[B](B)

        [12] -1 0       0xcc000000 - 0xcfffffff (0x4000000) MX[B](B)

        [13] 0  0       0x000a0000 - 0x000affff (0x10000) MS[B]

        [14] 0  0       0x000b0000 - 0x000b7fff (0x8000) MS[B]

        [15] 0  0       0x000b8000 - 0x000bffff (0x8000) MS[B]

        [16] -1 0       0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

        [17] -1 0       0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [18] -1 0       0x0000c800 - 0x0000c8ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [19] -1 0       0x0000a400 - 0x0000a40f (0x10) IX[B]

        [20] -1 0       0x0000a800 - 0x0000a803 (0x4) IX[B]

        [21] -1 0       0x0000b000 - 0x0000b007 (0x8) IX[B]

        [22] -1 0       0x0000b400 - 0x0000b403 (0x4) IX[B]

        [23] -1 0       0x0000b800 - 0x0000b807 (0x8) IX[B]

        [24] -1 0       0x00000400 - 0x0000041f (0x20) IX[B]

        [25] -1 0       0x00008400 - 0x0000840f (0x10) IX[B]

        [26] -1 0       0x00008800 - 0x00008803 (0x4) IX[B]

        [27] -1 0       0x00009000 - 0x00009007 (0x8) IX[B]

        [28] -1 0       0x00009400 - 0x00009403 (0x4) IX[B]

        [29] -1 0       0x00009800 - 0x00009807 (0x8) IX[B]

        [30] -1 0       0x0000ffa0 - 0x0000ffaf (0x10) IX[B]

        [31] -1 0       0x00008000 - 0x0000801f (0x20) IX[B]

        [32] -1 0       0x00007800 - 0x0000781f (0x20) IX[B]

        [33] -1 0       0x00007400 - 0x0000741f (0x20) IX[B]

        [34] -1 0       0x00007000 - 0x0000701f (0x20) IX[B]

        [35] 0  0       0x000003b0 - 0x000003bb (0xc) IS[B]

        [36] 0  0       0x000003c0 - 0x000003df (0x20) IS[B]

(II) Setting vga for screen 0.

(**) NVIDIA(0): Depth 24, (--) framebuffer bpp 32

(==) NVIDIA(0): RGB weight 888

(==) NVIDIA(0): Default visual is TrueColor

(==) NVIDIA(0): Using gamma correction (1.0, 1.0, 1.0)

(**) NVIDIA(0): Option "NoLogo" "true"

(--) NVIDIA(0): Linear framebuffer at 0xD0000000

(--) NVIDIA(0): MMIO registers at 0xCC000000

(II) NVIDIA(0): NVIDIA GPU detected as: GeForce 6600

(--) NVIDIA(0): VideoBIOS: 05.43.02.64.68

(--) NVIDIA(0): Interlaced video modes are supported on this GPU

(II) NVIDIA(0): Detected PCI Express Link width: 16X

(--) NVIDIA(0): VideoRAM: 262144 kBytes

(II) NVIDIA(0): Connected display device(s): CRT-0

(--) NVIDIA(0): CRT-0: maximum pixel clock: 400 MHz

(II) NVIDIA(0): Frequency information for CRT-0:

(II) NVIDIA(0):   HorizSync   : 30.000-69.000 kHz

(II) NVIDIA(0):   VertRefresh : 48.000-160.000 Hz

(II) NVIDIA(0):      (HorizSync from EDID)

(II) NVIDIA(0):      (VertRefresh from EDID)

(II) NVIDIA(0): DELL M770: Using hsync range of 30.00-69.00 kHz

(II) NVIDIA(0): DELL M770: Using vrefresh range of 48.00-160.00 Hz

(II) NVIDIA(0): Clock range:  12.00 to 400.00 MHz

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1280x960" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "640x480" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1280x1024" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "640x512" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1280x1024" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "640x512" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1792x1344" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "896x672" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1792x1344" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "896x672" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1856x1392" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "928x696" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1856x1392" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "928x696" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1920x1440" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "960x720" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1920x1440" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "960x720" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1400x1050" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "700x525" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1920x1440" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "960x720" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "2048x1536" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1024x768" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "2048x1536" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1024x768" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "2048x1536" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1024x768" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using mode "720x350" (no mode of this name)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1400x1050" (width too large for virtual size)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1280x1024" (width too large for virtual size)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1280x960" (width too large for virtual size)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1152x864" (width too large for virtual size)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1152x768" (width too large for virtual size)

(WW) NVIDIA(0): Not using mode "576x384":

(WW) NVIDIA(0):   horizontal sync start (589) not a multiple of 8

(WW) NVIDIA(0): Not using mode "360x200":

(WW) NVIDIA(0):   horizontal sync start (378) not a multiple of 8

(**) NVIDIA(0): Validated modes for display device CRT-0:

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "1024x768": 94.5 MHz, 68.7 kHz, 85.0 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "800x600": 56.3 MHz, 53.7 kHz, 85.1 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "640x480": 36.0 MHz, 43.3 kHz, 85.0 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "1024x768": 78.8 MHz, 60.1 kHz, 75.1 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "1024x768": 75.0 MHz, 56.5 kHz, 70.1 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "1024x768": 65.0 MHz, 48.4 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "1024x768": 44.9 MHz, 35.5 kHz, 87.0 Hz (I)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "832x624": 57.3 MHz, 49.7 kHz, 74.6 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "800x600": 49.5 MHz, 46.9 kHz, 75.0 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "800x600": 50.0 MHz, 48.1 kHz, 72.2 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "800x600": 40.0 MHz, 37.9 kHz, 60.3 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "800x600": 36.0 MHz, 35.2 kHz, 56.2 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "700x525": 61.0 MHz, 64.9 kHz, 60.0 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "640x512": 54.0 MHz, 64.0 kHz, 60.0 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "640x480": 31.5 MHz, 37.5 kHz, 75.0 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "640x480": 31.5 MHz, 37.9 kHz, 72.8 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "640x480": 25.2 MHz, 31.5 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "640x480": 54.0 MHz, 60.0 kHz, 60.0 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "720x400": 35.5 MHz, 37.9 kHz, 85.0 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "640x400": 31.5 MHz, 37.9 kHz, 85.1 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "576x432": 54.0 MHz, 67.5 kHz, 75.0 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "640x350": 31.5 MHz, 37.9 kHz, 85.1 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "512x384": 47.2 MHz, 68.7 kHz, 85.0 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "512x384": 39.4 MHz, 60.1 kHz, 75.1 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "512x384": 37.5 MHz, 56.5 kHz, 70.1 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "512x384": 32.5 MHz, 48.4 kHz, 60.0 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "512x384": 22.4 MHz, 35.5 kHz, 86.9 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "416x312": 28.6 MHz, 49.7 kHz, 74.7 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "400x300": 28.1 MHz, 53.7 kHz, 85.3 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "400x300": 24.8 MHz, 46.9 kHz, 75.1 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "400x300": 25.0 MHz, 48.1 kHz, 72.2 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "400x300": 20.0 MHz, 37.9 kHz, 60.3 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "400x300": 18.0 MHz, 35.2 kHz, 56.3 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "320x240": 18.0 MHz, 43.3 kHz, 85.2 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "320x240": 15.8 MHz, 37.5 kHz, 75.0 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "320x240": 15.8 MHz, 37.9 kHz, 72.8 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "320x240": 12.6 MHz, 31.5 kHz, 60.1 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "320x200": 15.8 MHz, 37.9 kHz, 85.3 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "320x175": 15.8 MHz, 37.9 kHz, 85.3 Hz (D)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Virtual screen size determined to be 1024 x 768

(WW) NVIDIA(0): No size information available in CRT-0's EDID; cannot compute

(WW) NVIDIA(0):      DPI from EDID.

(==) NVIDIA(0): DPI set to (75, 75); computed from built-in default

(II) Loading sub module "fb"

(II) LoadModule: "fb"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/libfb.a

(II) Module fb: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

        ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.2

(II) Loading sub module "ramdac"

(II) LoadModule: "ramdac"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/libramdac.a

(II) Module ramdac: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 0.1.0

        ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.7

(--) Depth 24 pixmap format is 32 bpp

(II) do I need RAC?  No, I don't.

(II) resource ranges after preInit:

        [0] 0   0       0xcb000000 - 0xcbffffff (0x1000000) MX[B]

        [1] 0   0       0xd0000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x10000000) MX[B]

        [2] 0   0       0xcc000000 - 0xcfffffff (0x4000000) MX[B]

        [3] -1  0       0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

        [4] -1  0       0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

        [5] -1  0       0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

        [6] -1  0       0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

        [7] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

        [8] -1  0       0xcaefc000 - 0xcaefffff (0x4000) MX[B]

        [9] -1  0       0xcacffc00 - 0xcacfffff (0x400) MX[B]

        [10] -1 0       0xcacff800 - 0xcacffbff (0x400) MX[B]

        [11] -1 0       0xcacf4000 - 0xcacf7fff (0x4000) MX[B]

        [12] -1 0       0xcafe0000 - 0xcaffffff (0x20000) MX[B](B)

        [13] -1 0       0xcb000000 - 0xcbffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

        [14] -1 0       0xd0000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x10000000) MX[B](B)

        [15] -1 0       0xcc000000 - 0xcfffffff (0x4000000) MX[B](B)

        [16] 0  0       0x000a0000 - 0x000affff (0x10000) MS[B](OprD)

        [17] 0  0       0x000b0000 - 0x000b7fff (0x8000) MS[B](OprD)

        [18] 0  0       0x000b8000 - 0x000bffff (0x8000) MS[B](OprD)

        [19] -1 0       0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

        [20] -1 0       0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [21] -1 0       0x0000c800 - 0x0000c8ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [22] -1 0       0x0000a400 - 0x0000a40f (0x10) IX[B]

        [23] -1 0       0x0000a800 - 0x0000a803 (0x4) IX[B]

        [24] -1 0       0x0000b000 - 0x0000b007 (0x8) IX[B]

        [25] -1 0       0x0000b400 - 0x0000b403 (0x4) IX[B]

        [26] -1 0       0x0000b800 - 0x0000b807 (0x8) IX[B]

        [27] -1 0       0x00000400 - 0x0000041f (0x20) IX[B]

        [28] -1 0       0x00008400 - 0x0000840f (0x10) IX[B]

        [29] -1 0       0x00008800 - 0x00008803 (0x4) IX[B]

        [30] -1 0       0x00009000 - 0x00009007 (0x8) IX[B]

        [31] -1 0       0x00009400 - 0x00009403 (0x4) IX[B]

        [32] -1 0       0x00009800 - 0x00009807 (0x8) IX[B]

        [33] -1 0       0x0000ffa0 - 0x0000ffaf (0x10) IX[B]

        [34] -1 0       0x00008000 - 0x0000801f (0x20) IX[B]

        [35] -1 0       0x00007800 - 0x0000781f (0x20) IX[B]

        [36] -1 0       0x00007400 - 0x0000741f (0x20) IX[B]

        [37] -1 0       0x00007000 - 0x0000701f (0x20) IX[B]

        [38] 0  0       0x000003b0 - 0x000003bb (0xc) IS[B](OprU)

        [39] 0  0       0x000003c0 - 0x000003df (0x20) IS[B](OprU)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Setting mode "1024x768"

(II) Loading extension NV-GLX

(II) NVIDIA(0): NVIDIA 3D Acceleration Architecture Initialized

(II) NVIDIA(0): Using the NVIDIA 2D acceleration architecture

(==) NVIDIA(0): Backing store disabled

(==) NVIDIA(0): Silken mouse enabled

(**) Option "dpms"

(**) NVIDIA(0): DPMS enabled

(II) Loading extension NV-CONTROL

(==) RandR enabled

(II) Initializing built-in extension MIT-SHM

(II) Initializing built-in extension XInputExtension

(II) Initializing built-in extension XTEST

(II) Initializing built-in extension XKEYBOARD

(II) Initializing built-in extension LBX

(II) Initializing built-in extension XC-APPGROUP

(II) Initializing built-in extension SECURITY

(II) Initializing built-in extension XINERAMA

(II) Initializing built-in extension XFIXES

(II) Initializing built-in extension XFree86-Bigfont

(II) Initializing built-in extension RENDER

(II) Initializing built-in extension RANDR

(II) Initializing built-in extension COMPOSITE

(II) Initializing built-in extension DAMAGE

(II) Initializing built-in extension XEVIE

(II) Initializing extension GLX

(**) Option "Protocol" "ImPS/2"

(**) Mouse0: Device: "/dev/input/mouse0"

(**) Mouse0: Protocol: "ImPS/2"

(**) Option "CorePointer"

(**) Mouse0: Core Pointer

(**) Option "Device" "/dev/input/mouse0"

(**) Option "Emulate3Buttons" "true"

(**) Mouse0: Emulate3Buttons, Emulate3Timeout: 50

(**) Option "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"

(**) Mouse0: ZAxisMapping: buttons 4 and 5

(**) Mouse0: Buttons: 5

(**) Mouse0: SmartScroll: 1

(**) Option "CoreKeyboard"

(**) Keyboard0: Core Keyboard

(**) Option "Protocol" "standard"

(**) Keyboard0: Protocol: standard

(**) Option "AutoRepeat" "500 30"

(**) Option "XkbRules" "xorg"

(**) Keyboard0: XkbRules: "xorg"

(**) Option "XkbModel" "pc105"

(**) Keyboard0: XkbModel: "pc105"

(**) Option "XkbLayout" "fr-latin9"

(**) Keyboard0: XkbLayout: "fr-latin9"

(**) Option "CustomKeycodes" "off"

(**) Keyboard0: CustomKeycodes disabled

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Keyboard0" (type: KEYBOARD)

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Mouse0" (type: MOUSE)

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "NVIDIA Event Handler" (type: Other)

(II) Mouse0: ps2EnableDataReporting: succeeded

SetGrabKeysState - disabled

SetGrabKeysState - enabled
```

My xorg.conf:

```
localhost log # cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf

Section "ServerLayout"

        Identifier     "X.org Configured"

        Screen      0  "Screen0" 0 0

        InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer"

        InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

Section "Files"

        RgbPath      "/usr/lib/X11/rgb"

        ModulePath   "/usr/lib/modules"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/misc/"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/CID/"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/"

EndSection

Section "Module"

        Load  "extmod"

#       Load  "dri"

        Load  "glx"

        Load  "dbe"

        Load  "record"

        Load  "xtrap"

        Load  "type1"

        Load  "freetype"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

        Identifier      "Keyboard0"

        Driver          "kbd"

        Option          "CoreKeyboard"

        Option          "XkbRules"      "xorg"

        Option          "XkbModel"      "pc105"

        Option          "XkbLayout"     "fr-latin9"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

        Identifier      "Mouse0"

        Driver          "mouse"

        Option          "CorePointer"

        Option          "Device"                "/dev/input/mouse0"

        Option          "Protocol"              "ImPS/2"

        Option          "Emulate3Buttons"       "true"

        Option          "ZAxisMapping"          "4 5"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

        Identifier      "DELL M770"

        Option          "DPMS"

EndSection

Section "Device"

        Identifier      "NVIDIA Corporation NV43 [GeForce 6600]"

        Driver          "nvidia"

        Option          "NoLogo" "true"

        BusID           "PCI:4:0:0"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

        Identifier "Screen0"

        Device     "NVIDIA Corporation NV43 [GeForce 6600]"

        Monitor    "DELL M770"

        DefaultDepth    24

        SubSection "Display"

                Depth           1

                Modes           "1024x768" "800x600" "720x350" "640x480"

        EndSubSection

        SubSection "Display"

                Depth           4

                Modes           "1024x768" "800x600" "720x350" "640x480"

        EndSubSection

        SubSection "Display"

                Depth           8

                Modes           "1024x768" "800x600" "720x350" "640x480"

        EndSubSection

        SubSection "Display"

                Depth           15

                Modes           "1024x768" "800x600" "720x350" "640x480"

        EndSubSection

        SubSection "Display"

                Depth           16

                Modes           "1024x768" "800x600" "720x350" "640x480"

        EndSubSection

        SubSection "Display"

                Depth           24

                Modes           "1024x768" "800x600" "720x350" "640x480"

        EndSubSection

EndSection
```

I dont know what else could be useful as info ...  :Smile: 

----------

## keikoz

Still no idea about my problem ?   :Cool: 

I'm goiing to think there is a real bug, and the problem isn't related to my manipulations ... (i generally assume that errors are resulting by my fault ...) 

Seems that there are very often similars shutdown-problems with gentoo. Maybee should I make a bugreport ...

keikoz

----------

## me481

Try adding acpi=off to your kernel line in grub. That's what worked for me.

----------

## keikoz

I just tried to pass this option, but it doesnt change anything. Still hanging on shutdown. That (i guess?) mean the problem isn't related to acpi ?

keikoz

----------

## keikoz

I'm still trying to solve this problem ...

I added in the kernel the debug messages for Power Management and for the ACPI to see ... The result is that when the shutdown doesnt make properly, i have the following messages:

```
shutdown hda

shutdown hdb

[ACPI Debug] String: [0x04] "SIOS"

Power Down.

acpi_power_off called

hwsleep-0284 [01] enter_sleep_state : Entering sleep state [S5]
```

The last message seems normal, the system goes into S5 state, but the message [ACPI Debug] String: [0x04] "SIOS" is probably not normal, and doesnt appear when the system shutdowns properly... this is probably what empeach the shutdown.

Now, i cant find what does this message means. Google doesnt tell me anything ... I can't find this error code anywhere. Maybee somebody know what that means ? It is still certainly related with X/video driver, since the shutdown isnt normal only when X have been started (even if i kill X or stop xdm...).

Some idea ?

----------

